# Sykes 5/13



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Went around 4:00 pm left at 9:00 met a guy leaving that had a cooler of white trout, when he left so did the fish. Once the sun went down the reds came out to play had a couple of good runs but know hook up, the guy next to me got two they were still hitting pretty good when I left did manage one trout and a small drum and a 24" sale cat that came home for dinner.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Was thinking about going tonight. Last weekend went out from about 9 pm to 2 am and the baby black tips were out and about. Other than that, a monster sailcat and a couple smaller catfish. I still haven't been able to hook into one of those monster reds yet. Maybe I'm not holding my tongue right??


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't caught a bull yet myself, I was happy to just bring something home from Sykes wen .night, caught my largest sail cat so far 24" to the fork. I'll have to give the octagon a try next time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Get out and get em.....after these storms blow through---might be some good fishing!


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

I hit up Sykes Friday night....9 pm until about 2 am. Had a small catfish right off the bat, couple more hits here and there, but nothing doing. rain hit hard for about 3-4 minutes (was all the way at the end so you're basically just stuck riding it out) maybe around 10 pm-ish? So I spent a good portion of the evening drying off. Luckily the wind was whipping around so that aided in the drying off of the clothing lol. Was thinking maybe I'd try Friday morning early. I actually only go at night. Any good stuff in the morning/afternoon?


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah, also....was using frozen finger mullet from GB B&T, just as an FYI.


----------

